# Bricklayers currently sponsored on 457 visa



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi all 
I'm cracking up here looking for sponsorship on a 457 visa as a bricklayer just wondering if there is anyone on here that has managed to secure a sponsor for a bricklayer or knows of anyone else who has. I'm just looking for a success story because I'm becoming so disheartened getting no where we are a family of four two young kids and I can't see anything for their future here in Ireland  I really hope to hear from someone and any tips along the way would be super we don't mind what state we go to my friend is moving back to Sydney this week and I'm so gutted was hoping I'd be on that plane with her 
Thanks 
Candk

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone that knows of any  it's really not looking good for us I lost count at 80 jobs I've applied for not impressed that you don't even get a general mail to say you have not been successful from anyone I'm really starting to loose hope now

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## beckdownunder (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi
Have you thought about going out there on a reccie trip. I think alot of employers are more receptive to your application if you can say, I'm coming over on X date and am available for interviews.

Good luck with your search.

Beck


----------



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

beckdownunder said:


> Hi
> Have you thought about going out there on a reccie trip. I think alot of employers are more receptive to your application if you can say, I'm coming over on X date and am available for interviews.
> 
> Good luck with your search.
> ...


Thanks for the reply, yeah the going searching for work is next on the agenda just its going to use up any cash we have saved so was really hoping not to have to go down this route but its really looking like it now


----------



## beckdownunder (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, I know what you mean. I am just trying to get interviews at the mo, am hoping to do it via skype etc, but if we have to go then we will. I'm looking at it as an investment in our future. Makes laying the cash out easier to stomach!


----------



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd have no problem paying it out to do recce but would eat up everything we have and are really struggling financial at the moment DP has next to nothing with work so it's very hard to save and make ends meet  just wish you could just get on a plane and go

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## beckdownunder (Feb 12, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean. Good luck on your quest for a sponsor, let us know how you get on.

Beck


----------



## ErynnRyan (May 11, 2011)

CandK said:


> Hi all
> I'm cracking up here looking for sponsorship on a 457 visa as a bricklayer just wondering if there is anyone on here that has managed to secure a sponsor for a bricklayer or knows of anyone else who has. I'm just looking for a success story because I'm becoming so disheartened getting no where we are a family of four two young kids and I can't see anything for their future here in Ireland  I really hope to hear from someone and any tips along the way would be super we don't mind what state we go to my friend is moving back to Sydney this week and I'm so gutted was hoping I'd be on that plane with her
> Thanks
> Candk
> ...


Hi 

Just wondering if you have had any luck looking for a sponsor?? We are also in Ireland (Monaghan) and my OH is a bricklayer, we have 1 child (9yrs) and looking at going out to Oz, as you know its not getting any easier for trade here, like you have said been looking everywhere on the net and not found anything yet!!


----------



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh no joy I'm afraid still here in Ireland with nothing happening DP hasn't had any work for last three weeks and I'm still applying for everything on the net it's so hard to even get a reply, I really don't know what to do now I'm fed up of it been trying for nearly six months now, I think it's because bricklayers are very rarely taken on by companies (even here in the good times) builders just sub them in , it's a hard situation to be in 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ErynnRyan (May 11, 2011)

I know its a nightmare  we were talking to a guy in Australia who has company called Act Now Recruiting, he deals with finding you work and arranging the visa n stuff, seems to think he could get my OH work. We told him we were thinking of going over to find work, but he said not to cos we would just be throwing money away with no guarantee of finding anything, which i guess is true. Ive went onto Google Australia, and looked the guy up, he seems to be legit and regsitered with the right authorities, we were recommended him by someone on another forum, its just a bit un-nerving to hand money over to someone you have never heard of lol


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

British and Irish tradies have flooded the market at trades level. There is no work and don't take this personally but considering the new laws coming in next month many older tradies have now missed the boat.


----------



## ErynnRyan (May 11, 2011)

Hi not sure if ur thread was for me or one of the other posters on here, if for me then not taken personally at all, although even with new laws coming in i doubt it concerns myself or my OH as we are only 30


----------



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't mind weebie assumes alot with regards age and gender etc, there is plenty of work, it's just all on a sub contract basis, don't be put off keep on searching for your dream 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ErynnRyan (May 11, 2011)

CandK said:


> Don't mind weebie assumes alot with regards age and gender etc, there is plenty of work, it's just all on a sub contract basis, don't be put off keep on searching for your dream
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi CandK

Dont know what happened but I didnt get email notification telling me you had replied  , anyway just wanted to say thanks, dont think ill be put off any time soon, im too stubborn lol  thanks again

Erynn x


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Where are you planning to go. Some parts like NSW and QLD are just as bad as the UK for trade work atm.

Good to British Expatriate Community : British Expat Community Plenty of brickies on there will tell you how hard it is to find work.

The AUstralian economy is begininng to struggle atm and If people want to believe in fairytales about it's strength but thats not my problem.


----------



## ErynnRyan (May 11, 2011)

I have many family members (grandparents, aunts, uncles etc) living in both Melbourne and Perth. And infact after speaking to them a few days ago, we have actually been put in touch with someone in QLD where infact they say there is an abundance of work for bricklayers!!!!! I suppose like most things in life its not what you know but who you know!!!!! And tbh i think in reality the majority of people that look into migratiion to begin with do look at it in a fairytale way, its their dream to move to Australia!!!!!! But i really dont think the majority of people, including myself, are naive enough to think that once a visa is granted and we land in Australia that all our problems will be washed away. Unless you are actually living in UK or Ireland just now (especially in building sector) then you have no idea just how bad things are here (even if you have people telling you) there is nothing wrong with people wanting to dream of a better life for theirself and family, and your comments on here although your opinion, which you are completely entitled too, may put other people off following their dream. Yes people need to realise their problems wont be solved by moving to Australia, but the whole application can be such a long process that they dont need people on dashing their hopes, a bit of encouragement is all that is needed not someone putting a dampner on everything


----------



## Andyweir (Mar 19, 2011)

Here here , I'm a stonemason from Glasgow moving over to Brisbane in a couple of months , all were looking for is good honest practical advice good or bad to help make the move ever so slightly easier , I'm certainly not expecting a bed of roses when I get there but it surely can't be as bad as the construction industry here , there are a lot of major companies gone bust here in last year or 2 leaving lots of skilled workers looking for work that is already sparse enough , I am not even sure if I've got work for next week , I'd sweep streets or wash pots to get a start then take it ad it comes


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm in Perth atm and many brickies are getting laid off. Also most Irish tradies are working as labourers for $18-20ph which in reality is like earning minimum wage in the UK that's if they can find work.

The boom side of thing exists up north of Perth which is a 3 hour flight away.


----------

